# ملف رائع عن Indirect Cost



## eng.ahmedyehia (11 يوليو 2011)

ملف رائع عن Indirect Cost



==================

تمت اضافته الى المكتبة المتخصصة لقسم ادارة المشاريع

هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72323&page=5


مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## محمد مطر (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## aaz998 (11 يوليو 2011)

eng.ahmedyehia قال:


> ملف رائع عن indirect cost


*شكرا لك على المجهود و*
*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*​


----------



## e.shuurab (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا ملف جميل ومجهود مشكور


----------



## البابكري (13 يوليو 2011)

ملف رائع -- الف شكر مهندس احمد


----------



## abosalah1 (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 يوليو 2011)

الملف رائع ويحتاج للشرح لمعرفة طريقة تعبئة بعض البنود، يعني بعض الخانات لم أفهمها


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## semba_18 (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ,


----------



## baha927 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## semba_18 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## أبو ديمة (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وتسلم ايدك والله يباركلك


----------



## engawyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى والله


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## gamalredwing (29 نوفمبر 2013)

thank you very much brother , it is awesome file


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (12 أبريل 2014)

رااائع وشكرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

شاهدو محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع 
http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## ENG-COOL (15 مايو 2014)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## kortoba (25 مايو 2014)

جميل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يونيو 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## said ebeid (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fixnow (12 يونيو 2014)

It is really nice sheet, thank you for sharing it


----------



## استشاري وليد (8 أغسطس 2014)

ملف فى غايه الروعه والاهمية ... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## engawyyy (26 أكتوبر 2018)

شكر لكن الملف يحتاج الى باسوورد اعتقد حيث انه لا يفتح تلقائيا وغير مسموح بالكتابه فيه


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (10 فبراير 2020)

الف شكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------

